# Welche Reifen für ein 20-Zoll-Kinderrad?



## ilfer (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo Ihr!
Mein Sohn bekommt demnächt ein 20 Zoll Steppenwolf Little Wolf.
Noch im ein Jahr alten Originalzustand.
Er wird fast ausschließlich auf der Straße damit fahren, ab und zu mal Schotterwege. Meist nur bei trockenem Wetter.

Welche Reifen würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Eigentlich hatte ich nach den Threads hier schon die BMX-Reifen Schwalbe Mow Joe 20 x 1,85 (330 g) im Warenkorb, aber nun habe ich noch zwei Alternativen entdeckt.
Zum einen die auch schon bekannten grobstolligen Schwalbe Black Jack 20 x 1,90 (450 g), aber auch die Cross-Reifen Schwalbe CX Comp 20 x 1,75 (425 g). Die CX Comp haben außerdem Reflexstreifen, was ich besser als alle Reflektoren an Kinderräder finde.

Ich tendiere ja mittlerweile zu den CX Comp...

Ich freue mich auf Eure Meinungen! 

Gruß, ilfer


----------



## michfisch (24. Juli 2013)

Hi,
habe meiner Tochter Zaffira 20x2.25 montiert. Sind BMX Reifen, schön breit, lassen sich mit wenig Luft fahren (Federung) und haben ein Straßenprofil. Günstig (ebay ca. 8) und haltbar.
Gruss M


ilfer schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr!
> Mein Sohn bekommt demnächt ein 20 Zoll Steppenwolf Little Wolf.
> Noch im ein Jahr alten Originalzustand.
> Er wird fast ausschließlich auf der Straße damit fahren, ab und zu mal Schotterwege. Meist nur bei trockenem Wetter.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (24. Juli 2013)

Wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt, ginge auch der neue Schwalbe Shredda mit 290g in 1,75". Breiter als der Maxxis DTH bei nahezu identischen Gewicht.


----------



## Y_G (24. Juli 2013)

wir fahren auch viel Strasse, der MowJoe rollt da auch gut. Was Preis/Gewicht angeht finde ich den echt gut! Wir haben den auch in 1.85


----------



## ilfer (24. Juli 2013)

Kennt den CX Comp jemand? Der reizt mich schon, durch den Reflexstreifen müsste ich dann die schönen schwarzen Speichen des Steppenwolfs mit Reflektoren verschandeln


----------



## trifi70 (24. Juli 2013)

Kenn den in einer anderen Dimension als billigen Crossreifen. Probier ihn doch einfach ma aus. Gewicht scheint unwichtig, Pannenschutz ist drin, was soll groß passieren...


----------



## hawkes (24. Juli 2013)

Kenne den auch als billigen Crossreifen, ist Standard bei Cube. Habe aber eher andere Erfahrungen gemacht: 

Recht leicht für'n Drahtreifen, kostet nix aber 3 Platten in 3 Monaten...


----------



## ilfer (24. Juli 2013)

Hmm... also doch den Mow Joe nehmen?


----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Wenn Du Straße fahren willst ist der Big Apple vielleicht die beste Wahl. Nicht ganz so leicht wie der Mow Joe, aber mit Reflexstreifen und recht pannensicher. Rollt auch ziemlich gut (Hab ihn in 26 x 2,4 auf meinem Alltagsrad).


----------



## hawkes (25. Juli 2013)

Na der Big Apple ist aber auch wirklich kein Gewichtswunder, da kann ich dann auch zum Marathon Surpreme greifen. Für Straße wäre der Schwalbe Kojak ideal, wiegt als Falt-Version auch nur 230g. 

Mein Favorit wäre aber glaube ich der Marathon Surpreme, auch als Reflex-Variante zu haben, mit 325g. Der verdirbt aber wohl schon etwas den "MTB"-Look


----------



## ilfer (25. Juli 2013)

Den Marathon hatte ich gestern auch schon in der engeren Wahl. Aber da mein Sohn vermutlich schon bald die Querfeldeinfahrerei entdecken wird, habe ich mich jetzt doch für die Mow Joes in 20x1,85 entschieden.
Ich habe die Marathon Racer in ziemlich schmal auf meinem Trekkingrad und habe mir im Urlaub bei Schotterwegen schon etwas größeres gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (25. Juli 2013)

Der Kojak ist identisch zum Big Apple vom Profil aber quasi ohne Pannenschutz.
Den Big Apple habe ich noch nicht als Faltreifen gesehen, ich denke da könnte er noch etwas leichter werden. Aber an den Mow Joe kommt er nicht heran, klar.


----------



## Joeer (20. Februar 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt, ginge auch der neue Schwalbe Shredda mit 290g in 1,75". Breiter als der Maxxis DTH bei nahezu identischen Gewicht.


Hallo,
sorry dass ich den alten Thread wiederbelebe, wollte jetzt aber keinen neuen wegen Reifen in 20 Zoll aufmachen 
mein großer wird zu Ostern sein 20 Zoll erhalten und ich habe die Schwalbe Shredda ins Auge gefasst.. allerdings fahren wir derzeit schon ziemlich viel auf Waldwegen (Laub, Wurzel, größere Steine)... haben die Shredda hier noch genug Grip?
Oder gibt es andere Empfehlungen? Wichtig wäre mir gutes Rollverhalten und guter Grip und er sollte nciht all zu schwer sein... 
Der Kneda Small Block Eight wäre auch eine Option die ich mir ergoogelt habe... gibt es hier zu einem der beiden Reifen Erfahrungen? Oder andere gute 20 Zoll Reifen? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

LG Joe


----------



## KIV (20. Februar 2015)

Den Rocket Ron gibts noch. Schön leicht und mit Geländeprofil.
MowJoe gibts eigentlich nicht mehr, nur vereinzelt mal als OEM.


----------



## Joeer (20. Februar 2015)

Gibt es den Rocket Ron nicht erst ab 24"? Zumindest finde ich auf der Schwalbe Seite keine 20" Version.


----------



## KIV (20. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte zumindest, dass es den gibt.
Die Schwalbe-Seite finde ich sehr unübersichtlich...


----------



## Joeer (20. Februar 2015)

Da hast recht.. Die ist mehr als nur unübersichtlich... aber leider konnte freund Google auch kein Ergebnis über den Rocket Ron in 20" ausspucken... der maxxis dth gefällt mir beim recherchieren auch immer besser... Nur Erfahrungen wären super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (20. Februar 2015)

Und Du hast scheinbar auch recht, ich kann auch keinen RRon finden...


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Februar 2015)

RR gibt es leider erst ab 24".
Mow Joe, wenn es die noch gibt, dann absolut überteuert.  Habe selber erst 2 Satz a.) 60€ verkauft.
Kenda small Block 20" fährt meine Tochter, der ist auch schön leicht, aber auch nicht gerade günstig.
Günstig und gut und lieferbar:
Schwalbe Black Jack 20 x 1.85 den gibt es je nach Anbieter schon für 7,95€ und ist auch nicht super schwer.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. Februar 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Joeer (20. Februar 2015)

Wie ist der small block vom grip her? Im Gelände verwendbar? Und auf Asphalt sollte der ja gut rollen lt. diversen Foren... oder?


----------



## trifi70 (20. Februar 2015)

Mow Joe sind immer noch der beste Kompromiss, fahre die sogar am Faltrad, rollen gut, keine Pannen. Sind aber nicht leicht zu bekommen...

Ob die Shredda wirklich was fürn Wald sind, da bin ich nicht sicher. Falls ja, gingen aber auch die Maxxis DTH, da hätte ich noch nen Satz (gebraucht) abzugeben.

Die Kenda bekommt man nicht überall, dafür gibt es verschiedene Breiten, das Profil sah für Wald tauglich aus. Habe die aber im Neuzustand demontiert und durch Mow Joe ersetzt, da die breiter sind und ich mir bessere Dämpfung und Grip versprochen habe.

Für günstig (um 5 Eur) bekommt man die Black Jack, die laufen gut, sind halt etwas schwerer. Kann auch der Radhändler um die Ecke besorgen.


----------



## Joeer (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo - ich habe jetzt am Wochenende ein gebrauchtes Orbea MX Team 20 geschossen, mit den Mow Joe drauf und einen Satz kenda small block als Mitgift.. somit werde ich sobald der Osterhase bei uns zu Besuch war beide Reifen testen lassen von meinem Sohn und seine Erfahrungen hier wiedergeben..
vielen Dank an die vielen freundlichen Rückmeldungen

LG Joe


----------



## spicy-doc (1. September 2015)

was "neues " für die Kids:
http://www.schwalbe.com/de/tour-reader/little-joe.html


----------



## ilfer (1. September 2015)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> was "neues " für die Kids:
> http://www.schwalbe.com/de/tour-reader/little-joe.html


Krass! Danke für den Hinweis... übrigens hat der Little Joe augenscheinlich das gleiche Profil wie der gute alte MOW JOE! 
Größe 20x1,40 ist aber super interessant... toll gemacht, Schwalbe!

(Ich brauch nun aber 24 Zöller als nächstes... ;-))


----------



## Fisch123 (1. September 2015)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> was "neues " für die Kids:
> http://www.schwalbe.com/de/tour-reader/little-joe.html


genauso schwer wie Black Jack, aber 3x so teuer!


----------



## spicy-doc (1. September 2015)

Black Jack kein Reflex-Streifen und dünner (Little Joe 2,0?) oder 140 g leichter in 1,4....Preis wie Moe joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (1. September 2015)

Mow joe in super leicht gibt es schon lang nicht mehr, wenn sie mal auftauchen, dann kostet ein Pärchen auch mal 60€


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2015)

Bei Schwalbe sind ja echte Strategen am Werk. Stellen den MJ quasi ein und bringen stattdessen einen Kinderradreifen mit Übergewicht wegen extra Pannenschutz (sic!) und zum MJ absolut vergleichbaren Profil zu einem schon unverschämt zu nennenden Preis.


----------



## rawhide (2. September 2015)

also dann doch diese hier kaufen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwalbe-MOW-JOE-BMX-Reifen-/252077897852?hash=item3ab103787c


hab nichts mit dem Verkäufer zu tun - finde den Preis zur Abwechslung aber fast schon sensationell.


----------



## Fisch123 (3. September 2015)

Was für ein sensationeller Preis? Ich sehe nichts!
Wahrscheinlich schon weg.


----------



## track94 (3. September 2015)

Gab es für 15€ plus Versand

Gruß  Lars


----------



## Fisch123 (3. September 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Gab es für 15€ plus Versand
> 
> Gruß  Lars


Gab es!! Nicht aktuelle Sachen braucht man doch nicht zu posten.


----------



## track94 (3. September 2015)

Ich wollte nur deine Neugier befriedigen....und jetzt haben wir anstatt einen Spam gleich drei


----------



## rawhide (3. September 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Gab es!! Nicht aktuelle Sachen braucht man doch nicht zu posten.



Stand 22:30 gestern Abend waren es 6 Stück. 
Entsprechend WAR der Post zu diesem Zeitpunkt aktuell. Klar hätte ich mir denken können, dass es heute früh keine mehr gibt. Die Formulierung: "Wird es nicht mehr lange geben" war mir allerdings zu reißerisch.


----------



## Fisch123 (3. September 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur deine Neugier befriedigen....und jetzt haben wir anstatt einen Spam gleich drei


Danke, sehr liebenswürdig und somit kommt ein 4er noch dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (3. September 2015)

So gesehen kann jeder Link nach 10 min veraltet sein. Es gab 6 Stück, heute morgen 6:00 waren die aus und gut. Vl. hat sogar jemand gekauft, der es hier gelesen hat.


----------



## user666 (14. März 2016)

Hallo,
Hat inzwischen jemand den Little Joe 1.4 getestet?
Ist der nicht etwas dünn? An den 290g kommt man ja kaum vorbei..

Gruß
Adrian


----------



## KIV (14. März 2016)

user666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hat inzwischen jemand den Little Joe 1.4 getestet?
> Ist der nicht etwas dünn? An den 290g kommt man ja kaum vorbei..
> 
> ...


Getestet nicht, aber mE kommt das sehr auf den Verwendungszweck an. Da es in 20" eigentlich keine wirklich funktionierende Federgabel gibt, kann diese Funktion ein entsprechend voluminöser Reifen übernehmen. 
Wenn die gefahrenen Strecken maximal eher moderate 'Waldautobahnen' sind und die Felge sehr schmal ist, dann ist der Reifen mE voll okay.
VG, Stefan


----------



## user666 (17. März 2016)

Danke Stefan, ich hab mal 2 bestellt, werde berichten!


----------



## robby (6. April 2016)

@user666 Schon aufgezogen und getestet...?


----------



## user666 (6. April 2016)

Vergiss es- die schmalen teile gingen postwendend zurück..
Soll ja ein Mountainbike werden und kein Trekkingrad.

Die Fetten allerdings sind fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (6. April 2016)

Sind das jetzt die LJ in 2.0? Wiegen die ungefähr was der Hersteller angibt? Wie isn die Haptik im Vergleich zum Mow Joe. Also Flexibilität Karkasse?


----------



## user666 (6. April 2016)

Das sind die Little Joe , ja.
Ich hatte beim finalen Zusammenbau weder Zeit noch Waage, also..

Und einen Vergleich zum MoeJoe hab ich auch nicht, tut mir leid.


----------



## trifi70 (6. April 2016)

Gut, danke, schade. Bist der erste User, von dem ich weiß, dass er die mal montiert hat, deshalb dachte ich: frägste mal.


----------

